# Jumping



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

A lot of that depends on your horse, but I'd be a little leery of pushing a horse that quickly. There is a huge mental difference for your horse between 2"6 to 3", even from 2"9 to 3"0. You also have to remember that there's probably going to be at least a little nervousness just from being at the show period, and you want jumping a new height to be a positive experience for your horse so he can gain confidence.


----------



## OutRiding01 (Jul 23, 2008)

As a very general rule, you should always show 3" lower than what you school regularly at home. It may not end up being a big deal, but pushing yourself and your horse to do a height you have very limited experience over does not sound like the best plan. I would stick with what you know and start practicing higher for the following show...


----------



## superstareqrdr (Jun 28, 2008)

I wouldn't you're not secure enough at 2'9.. don't do it for reasons of the safety of you and your horse.


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Agreed with the training higher than you compete! Also its one thing to say you can jump a 3 foot jump but a whole different thing to do a whole course at 3 feet. If he hasn't done it before I would recommend going into a lower class and doing something you both can be confident in and have a positive experience, rather than doing something for the first time and it ending in disaster! Goodluck!


----------



## SkylarkandWinnie (Aug 28, 2008)

if you've never jumped 3ft don't show at it. If your not comfortable at 2ft9 and your getting refusals you aren't going to be comfortable at 3ft and are probably going to get more refusals. Trust me, fences always look alot bigger at shows than they do at home. You would probably be best off competing 2ft3in to 2ft6in. anyways its so much nicer when you can relax and not worry about the fence height, and just concentrate on getting a good round  .


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Why did you enter a class that you have never even schooled at before??


----------



## We Control The Chaos (Sep 19, 2007)

i would talk to your trainer about that. i have done that before. but i know my horse. and i worked on it a few days before the show, then schooled it at the show. i would do a lower class just in case. and see how he does, if he doesnt do well then you can drop the 3ft class. be very carefull

2'9 looks alot smaller than 3'

good luck


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

that is wayyyy not enough time to learn. you need to practise higher than you show- im planning to go to a show and i have to jump a D grade and ungraded competition because my horse is D graded, so thats a starting height between 90cm and 1m10m, and ive been told not to go if i can;t confidently jump 1m20 with him at home. 
Ive started 1m20, and trust me it is a HUGE difference to 1m10,altho its only 10cm


----------

